# Changelog?



## Beepa (Oct 6, 2007)

So, GPU-Z have new version every day. Its interesting what changing. Maybe in this topic (or somewhere else) announce changelog of new versions?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 6, 2007)

I believe it is going to have changes until W1zzard gets it the way he wants it. If there is an update it will usually end up on the mainpage of TPU (the page where you click the forum link). Hope that helps ya a bit!


----------

